# I am a sorry nuisance - heathcare question



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

I know it must be annoying as I've nowposted a few questions but my health insurance company ( Sanitas, don't use them if you can avoid ) have refused to pay my health costs and I can no longer afford to go private but my question is this, is it possible to register with a GP in Spain? and if so how do I go about it? I stay in the Manilva/Sabinillas area and would appreciate any help or advice.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you are of retirement age you can 'switch' from the NHS to the Andalucian health care system. You need to contact the DWP or whatever organisation is based in Swansea -I think - to get this done ASAP. 
Then you need to register with the Sec.Soc. in Estepona, or maybe nearer where you live, I'm not sure.

The good news is that the care is excellent. The not-so-good news is that this takes time...
You could contact Helicopteros Sanitarios and enquire about private treatment. It may not be as much as you think. We are not filthy rich but OH had treatment for skin melanomas and we found it affordable...and swift.

Do NOT think you are being a 'nuisance'. What b******s!! We3 are here to help whenever and wherever we can. Never be afraid to ask for help....You will find posters here are only too willing to help.

You can pm me anytime.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim123 said:


> I know it must be annoying as I've nowposted a few questions but my health insurance company ( Sanitas, don't use them if you can avoid ) have refused to pay my health costs and I can no longer afford to go private but my question is this, is it possible to register with a GP in Spain? and if so how do I go about it? I stay in the Manilva/Sabinillas area and would appreciate any help or advice.


it depends......

do you work here & therefore pay tax/NI here?

or - do you get a state pension from the UK?

or - have you lived here & been registered as resident & doing tax returns since before April 2012?


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it depends......
> 
> do you work here & therefore pay tax/NI here?
> 
> ...


Sorry I should have said, I am retired and only arrived in Spain a few months ago and I am in receipt of a UK pension. Apologies again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim123 said:


> Sorry I should have said, I am retired and only arrived in Spain a few months ago and I am in receipt of a UK pension. Apologies again.


that's easy then - contact the DWP in Newcastle & ask for S1 forms to be sent to you - with those, you can access state healthcare


are you registered as resident?


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have the S1 forms and have an appt tomorrow at the police station for a residency permit, I also have an NIE number and intend to go to the social dept. in Estepona. ( the police appt is also in Estepona. )


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim123 said:


> I have the S1 forms and have an appt tomorrow at the police station for a residency permit, I also have an NIE number and intend to go to the social dept. in Estepona. ( the police appt is also in Estepona. )


you're all sorted then


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jim123 said:


> Thank you for your help.


Did you ever get in touch with any of the institutions recommended in previous threads?


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry for not replying sooner, I did get in touch with Mabs and cancer buddies and both have been very helpful, thanks for your help, Jim


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jim123 said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner, I did get in touch with Mabs and cancer buddies and both have been very helpful, thanks for your help, Jim


Good!
Glad to hear that someone was able to give you some help.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

I know it sounds very cliched but everyone has been brilliant, thanks once again, Jim


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

jim123 said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner, I did get in touch with Mabs and cancer buddies and both have been very helpful, thanks for your help, Jim


Hi - I'd like to endorse the reassurances which you've already received, regarding the purpose of this forum.

As a fairly new member, I'd like to congratulate you for linking to this great network and for trusting members here to assist and support you during what must be an incredibly tough time, especially as you've arrived in Spain so recently!

I'm sure you will continue to receive all possible advice and information here, as you've already begun to do. Personally, I've found this Forum, and its membership, to be a mine of current info. on so many issues of great relevance to myself, as a British expat! So, no need, whatsoever, to apologise for posting your queries, OK?

i do hope your experience of the Spanish Public Health services will be as positive as mine was, back when I needed urgent medical assistance - I was overwhelmed by the level of care, expertise professionalism and compassion displayed! I'm sure that those voluntary organisations you've contacted will also be of great assistance and support, throughout your treatment. They have excellent reputations and it's fantastic that they're available within your chosen location, here in Spain. Good luck with everything!

Best wishes,
GC


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

*I give up*

Thanks for your reply but it looks like I will not be able to use the Spanish health service, I've been to the police station in Estepona several times and on the first occasion they did not even have a record of my having made an appt. ( organised!!) and each time I go they want something different. I give up with Spanish bureaucracy and there is the ever existent language problem and they won't even look for someone who has a smattering of English. My wife wants us to go back to my daughter's house in the UK in order to get treatment there but I don't knowif that is a viable or even possible option, I have resigned myself to not getting any further treatment and can only hope there is not too much pain involved. When I look at Spain I can understand why this country has big problems, the bureaucracy is unbelievable, the work ethic is non existent and no person in authority takes any responsibility for anything, but thanks for your reply anyway.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim123 said:


> Thanks for your reply but it looks like I will not be able to use the Spanish health service, I've been to the police station in Estepona several times and on the first occasion they did not even have a record of my having made an appt. ( organised!!) and each time I go they want something different. I give up with Spanish bureaucracy and there is the ever existent language problem and they won't even look for someone who has a smattering of English. My wife wants us to go back to my daughter's house in the UK in order to get treatment there but I don't knowif that is a viable or even possible option, I have resigned myself to not getting any further treatment and can only hope there is not too much pain involved. When I look at Spain I can understand why this country has big problems, the bureaucracy is unbelievable, the work ethic is non existent and no person in authority takes any responsibility for anything, but thanks for your reply anyway.


don't give up!

if you have S1 forms & a pension from the UK then you _can _register as resident here - they can't refuse - & then access the health system, but one step at a time

just make sure that you take the right paperwork with you & maybe hire an interpreter

it's actually a very simple process


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

If only that syatem applied to the Estepona Police, I have tried several times now, I have taken passports, Copies of my Padrone status, my Si forms, even a copy of my NIE number and the applicable forms for the Social dept and everytime they move the goalposts and even contradict themselves and as to the statement " they can't refuse " I would say who questions them? They do whatever they like.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim123 said:


> If only that syatem applied to the Estepona Police, I have tried several times now, I have taken passports, Copies of my Padrone status, my Si forms, even a copy of my NIE number and the applicable forms for the Social dept and everytime they move the goalposts and even contradict themselves and as to the statement " they can't refuse " I would say who questions them? They do whatever they like.


did you take proof of your pension / bank transfer to a Spanish bank?

did you take the completed EX18 form?


take someone who speaks Spanish with you - if they still refuse get them to write down a list of whatever they say is missing

then go back again with all of that + that list


if they still refuse ask for the _libro de reclamaciones - _it's the complaints book & the use of it is taken very seriously


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thankyou very much, you have lifted my spirits and been very positive, by the form EX 18 if that is the form for the social dept. then I had that and it was partially filled in for me by a very helpful person,if not then I don't know what it is, as to proof of pension, no I did not have that and neither did I have my bank details and the police never mentioned them ( see what I'm up against ) but I will take on board your suggestions, would a bank statement from the UK showing pension payment suffice?Once again thankyou for your advice you have made me feel much more positive.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim123 said:


> Thankyou very much, you have lifted my spirits and been very positive, by the form EX 18 if that is the form for the social dept. then I had that and it was partially filled in for me by a very helpful person,if not then I don't know what it is, as to proof of pension, no I did not have that and neither did I have my bank details and the police never mentioned them ( see what I'm up against ) but I will take on board your suggestions, would a bank statement from the UK showing pension payment suffice?Once again thankyou for your advice you have made me feel much more positive.


the EX18 is the application to register as resident - I'm not sure that the SS dept would have given you that, but you can download it from our *FAQs & useful info *thread

you have to show that your pension is being transferred into a *Spanish* bank account - you can open a non-resident one very easily - take your NIE number & passport - often you need just a few euros to start the account


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe it would be better just to ask a Gestor to help you with registration, they know the system, and usually the police at the SS office, and get any appointment with ease.
When I got my UK pension, I didn't even have to attend with the Gestor, they brought back all the relevant forms for me to just take to the local Health Centre and register, I got my temporary SIP card straight away, now I have a permanent SIP.
In times when you are a little stressed the Gestorial services are well worth the hassle!
I am glad you contacted MABs Jim.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Maybe it would be better just to ask a Gestor to help you with registration, they know the system, and usually the police at the SS office, and get any appointment with ease.
> When I got my UK pension, I didn't even have to attend with the Gestor, they brought back all the relevant forms for me to just take to the local Health Centre and register, I got my temporary SIP card straight away, now I have a permanent SIP.
> In times when you are a little stressed the Gestorial services are well worth the hassle!
> I am glad you contacted MABs Jim.


I did think of that, but to register as resident he does need to attend in person, so anyone who speaks Spanish would be enough - & proabbly cheaper


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

My pension is paid into an account in the UK and I transfer or use the cc for funds, do I still have to have my pension paid directly to Spain as I already have an account in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim123 said:


> My pension is paid into an account in the UK and I transfer or use the cc for funds, do I still have to have my pension paid directly to Spain as I already have an account in Spain?


you have to show that you have funds entering the account in Spain, so if you show that you get the pension & that there are regular transfers that should be enough


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jim123 said:


> Thanks for your reply but it looks like I will not be able to use the Spanish health service, I've been to the police station in Estepona several times and on the first occasion they did not even have a record of my having made an appt. ( organised!!) and each time I go they want something different. I give up with Spanish bureaucracy and there is the ever existent language problem and they won't even look for someone who has a smattering of English. My wife wants us to go back to my daughter's house in the UK in order to get treatment there but I don't knowif that is a viable or even possible option, I have resigned myself to not getting any further treatment and can only hope there is not too much pain involved. When I look at Spain I can understand why this country has big problems, the bureaucracy is unbelievable, the work ethic is non existent and no person in authority takes any responsibility for anything, but thanks for your reply anyway.


I can understand your frustration. We've all been there doing things we don't understand, and for reasons we don't understand, using a system we don't understand. However there is really no reason to expect to be attended in English - if you are, it's an added bonus, but in 25 years of living here I've never been seen by an English speaking civil servant!
However, I have on occasions done paperwork with a Spaniard to help me out, and I think you'd do much better leaving this in the hands of someone who can work the system better than you. So get a gestor and get them to give you a set price, a full list of paperwork including everything that people have said here and a time limit.
It can be done 'cos thousands of people do it every year, so get help


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I did think of that, but to register as resident he does need to attend in person, so anyone who speaks Spanish would be enough - & proabbly cheaper


It seems to me that he needs help with sorting out what paperwork he needs *and* the language so a bilingual gestor would be the best I would have thought, as Fergie says. Best to get this sorted out asap


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

It's just a game that civil servants seem to play. Take this and they want that - take that and then they want something else. Of course the icing on the cake is when you have a list of what they want, take it back and see a new person who wants something completely different. Stops their boredom I suppose and as they have a job for life they don't really care. " _libro de reclamaciones - it's the complaints book & the use of it is taken very seriously _' - using it may be taken seriously but nothing else is.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't transfer regularly as I usually let my account at home build up and use my cc, as I said I already have an account with Banco Santander and all the proceeds of my house sale at home were transferred into it. I guess I'll just have to forget the whole thing.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

jim123 said:


> I guess I'll just have to forget the whole thing.


Why do you give up so easily? 

I just see it as a challenge and the more obstacles they put in my way the more determined I get to beat them.

The advice given here on your situation has been excellent, you know what you have to do, get on and do it!

If the language is the problem hire an English/Spanish translator to help you or as suggested get a gestor to do it for you.

You need to prove that your UK pension is being paid into a Spanish bank account, so set up a regular transfer from your UK account into your Spanish one, get a statement/balance sheet showing that regular income.

Get all the necessary forms filled out with that bank statement and take them with your translator to the office you need to go to to register.

Don't give up, beat the lazy bureaucrats!


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks but I,m obviously not as determined as yoo.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> Why do you give up so easily?
> 
> I just see it as a challenge and the more obstacles they put in my way the more determined I get to beat them.
> 
> ...


it _would _seem a shame to give up just for the sake of setting up a regular bank transfer - because as far as I can see that is all that is missing!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

jim123 said:


> Thanks but I,m obviously not as determined as yoo.


Then you need to become as determined as me.

Your health and well being is at stake here and having worked hard all your life and looking forward to a peaceful retirement and hopefully long healthy life, you *must* register for Spanish health care.

Please, do not leave it until it is too late and you're in urgent need of health care. Flying home to England every time you need to see a doctor is going to become very expensive.

Throw some money at it now, get a translator to help you or even better a bi-lingual legal representative to deal with the Spanish bureaucrats on your behalf and get it sorted out.

The money spent now will be well worth it in the long term if only for peace of mind.

Get off your backside and get it done!


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think setting up a bank transfer is as quick and east as you say as when I came over here I had plenty of trouble when I was trying to transfer money when I came over.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

How do I get in touch with a gestor?


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

jim123 said:


> I don't think setting up a bank transfer is as quick and east as you say as when I came over here I had plenty of trouble when I was trying to transfer money when I came over.


I didn't say it was quick or easy Jim, I'm just trying to give you the Va-va-voom you need to get it done.

Just plan out what you need to do, write it down as a list and tick off each one as you achieve them.

First one the list: decide how much of your UK pension you want to transfer to your Spanish bank account.

Second one on the list: set up a transfer of that amount to your Spanish bank account. You can break this one down into sub-stages if necessary, eg who do I need to contact at the UK bank to set this up, what paperwork do I need to sign, what details do I need from the Spanish bank account etc.

And so on till you complete your task


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim123 said:


> I don't think setting up a bank transfer is as quick and east as you say as when I came over here I had plenty of trouble when I was trying to transfer money when I came over.


you can have the pension paid directly into a bank here - I have a (very small) widow's benefit paid from the UK directly into my account here in Spain - all I had to do was give the DWP the bank account details



jim123 said:


> How do I get in touch with a gestor?



you'll find gestores on every corner - at least you do in my town!!

almost everyone uses them for something or other - they are the people who help with paperwork - even the Spanish use them 

I bet if you ask in your favourite bar/ coffee place they would tell you who they use


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

jim123 said:


> How do I get in touch with a gestor?


As xabiachica says ask around locally if anyone has used or knows of one they would recommend.

Or, pop in to a few local imobilarias/estate agents and ask if they have any bi-lingual gestors/accountants that might be able to help you.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thankyou I will try that.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thankyou I will try that right away.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks, I'll get onto that on Monday.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

jim123 said:


> I don't transfer regularly as I usually let my account at home build up and use my cc, as I said I already have an account with Banco Santander and all the proceeds of my house sale at home were transferred into it. I guess I'll just have to forget the whole thing.


If you have a lump sum in your Spanish bank account, take a statement from this account, you may have sufficient funds so that it may not be necessary to arrange the transfer of your pension.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks I'll try that I have upwards of 40000 euros and hope that will be enough.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jim123 said:


> Thanks I'll try that I have upwards of 40000 euros and hope that will be enough.


is that forty thousand? (just checking that I counted the 00s properly)


that should be MORE THAN enough!!

our local office was asking for 6000€ a few weeks ago


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes it was and your statement gives me more confidence, thankyou.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jim, when you reply to someone try clicking on the "reply with a quote" icon in their post. Then we know who you're replying to.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't realise that, apologies


----------

